# Lola



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is a very camera shy bunny so it was nice to get this picture of her.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

She is soooooooooo adorable and her coat is beautiful!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

aww luv the loppies!! Esp. the cow coloured ones haha.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww Lola...she is beautiful!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> aww luv the loppies!! Esp. the cow coloured ones haha.


Cow would be a good word for her!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_







_


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lola is beautiful. Is it true that "whatever Lola wants..... Lola gets" lol I guess you have to be of a certain age and a fan of **** Yankees to get it.....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Awwww! I just LOVE her black and white coloring-I've got a real soft spot for any animal with it! She is adorable-I especially love that the top side of her ears are all black.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous. I used to have two lops. Cotton Candy and Pebbles. They were lovely little things. Cotton Candy somehow got out and ran away, we were gutted. She was a butterfly pattern lop. Pebbles was a blue silver colour with blue eyes. She went to live with other bunnies, since she decided she wasn't going to live in her hutch. She was adamant she'd live in the garden only. We had no grass, no veggies, no plants. She was lovely though. Her and my daughter were so close. Pebbles was like a puppy.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, what a gorgeous bunny


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lola is adorable!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is the strangest looking dog I have ever seen. ROFL I actually had a bunny that as the best self-housetrained animal I ever owned.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> That is the strangest looking dog I have ever seen. ROFL


I know, her ears may be a bit longer than standard, do you think?


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

A silly question it may be...but what do they eat and how long do they live? I've never had a bunny as a pet. She is just so cute!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine eat a complete rabbit mix, grass, hay, carrots, cabbage, parsley, coriander, broccoli, cauliflower, dandelions, apples and pears. They also like to chew bark off sticks to keep their teeth short.

My eldest rabbit was 8 when he died but some live to about 10 yrs old. 

Lola is my 5th bunny and she lives with another rabbit called Bo. Rabbits really need to be kept in pairs.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Mine eat a complete rabbit mix, grass, hay, carrots, cabbage, parsley, coriander, broccoli, cauliflower, dandelions, apples and pears. They also like to chew bark off sticks to keep their teeth short.
> 
> My eldest rabbit was 8 when he died but some live to about 10 yrs old.
> 
> Lola is my 5th bunny and she lives with another rabbit called Bo. Rabbits really need to be kept in pairs.


That's such a cute/healthy diet  I didn't know rabbits lived that long. That's wonderful! Please post more pictures of them. Love seeing beautiful bunnies.


----------

